# Where to hook baby ducks for spawning bass



## Hooty Hoot

I know wood ducks work best. I usually hook them in the webs of their feet but a lot of fish throw the hook. What is best?


----------



## red neck richie

Hooty Hoot said:


> I know wood ducks work best. I usually hook them in the webs of their feet but a lot of fish throw the hook. What is best?



Troll


----------



## kmckinnie

The little yellow ducks work better. Try some of the artificial ones also.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Red Neck Richie doesn't know to fish.


----------



## red neck richie

Hooty Hoot said:


> Red Neck Richie doesn't know to fish.



You mean how to fish? Lets have a contest for $100. You fish with ducks only. I wont use ducks. I will catch fish. Biggest 5 fish bag wins. You close to Lanier? Bring it Bro.


----------



## PopPop

I snobb em, like LYs for King Mackeral.


----------



## kmckinnie

Oh my.


----------



## doenightmare

If they are young enuff their lips are still pretty soft so hook em' there. They swin better that way than through their feets.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

red neck richie said:


> You mean how to fish? Lets have a contest for $100. You fish with ducks only. I wont use ducks. I will catch fish. Biggest 5 fish bag wins. You close to Lanier? Bring it Bro.



I use stripers that size for  bait.


----------



## KyDawg

I hook them in one of the wings. They flap around that way. Some lakes up here I cant use them on, cause they drive Muskies wild. You just need a lot duck, cause them Muskies are a fish of a 1000 quacks.


----------



## red neck richie

Hooty Hoot said:


> I use stripers that size for  bait.


Yeah Yeah and you didn't accept the bet troll.


----------



## Lukikus2

In the nape of the neck.

It's best used when you can keep the brood swimming together in line. Free line the hooked one but constant line control to hold the bait last in line.


----------



## red neck richie

If you are so confident in your method put $100 up and lets see. Otherwise quit trolling. Only giants once in a blue moon will hit a duck. Not very likely.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Ain't got a hundred dollars but I'll bet I've caught more fish than you because I don't care how I catch them.


----------



## Browniez

red neck richie said:


> If you are so confident in your method put $100 up and lets see. Otherwise quit trolling. Only giants once in a blue moon will hit a duck. Not very likely.



I agree with your assessment of the trolling. I do not agree with the latter though. If you've got alot of brand new ducklings on a pond, there is a small window where they get ate up.

You're really making this guy's day by getting upset.


----------



## red neck richie

Browniez said:


> I agree with your assessment of the trolling. I do not agree with the latter though. If you've got alot of brand new ducklings on a pond, there is a small window where they get ate up.
> 
> You're really making this guy's day by getting upset.



I'm not upset at all I guess that's how it comes across if I think you are full of it. You saw 1 video on youtube of a bass hitting a duck and now its a go to bait. Don't waste your money. How many fishermen use it on tour or sell it at stores. Exactly my point.


----------



## Browniez

red neck richie said:


> I'm not upset at all I guess that's how it comes across if I think you are full of it. You saw 1 video on youtube of a bass hitting a duck and now its a go to bait. Don't waste your money. How many fishermen use it on tour or sell it at stores. Exactly my point.



I agree. It's a cool novelty basically, but there is a bit of value. Personally I'm rocking a frog in almost any situation where someone might throw a duckling.

I did see a girl with an ~ 8 inch jointed snake at a restaurant the other day. Kept thinking if I could make it swim on top it might have merit. Seen too many small snakes get blasted.


----------



## red neck richie

Browniez said:


> I agree. It's a cool novelty basically, but there is a bit of value. Personally I'm rocking a frog in almost any situation where someone might throw a duckling.
> 
> I did see a girl with an ~ 8 inch jointed snake at a restaurant the other day. Kept thinking if I could make it swim on top it might have merit. Seen too many small snakes get blasted.



I will bet on the frog.


----------



## 61BelAir

Browniez said:


> I agree. It's a cool novelty basically, but there is a bit of value. Personally I'm rocking a frog in almost any situation where someone might throw a duckling.
> 
> I did see a girl with an ~ 8 inch jointed snake at a restaurant the other day. Kept thinking if I could make it swim on top it might have merit. Seen too many small snakes get blasted.



I generally only use artificial for bass and I never hurt a snake unless it's venomous and close to people.  That being said, I've looked forward to the day I can get my hands on a 1' to 2' water snake and fish him live.  Somehow I never can get my hands on one while fishing.  I guess I'm going to have to spend some time in the creek like the good ole days.


----------



## crokseti

Troutman Joe posted about a big Brown hitting a baby duck on the Toccoa couple years back did'nt he.


----------



## Matthew6

through the beak the way Browning Slayer taught me. works great on river stripes too.


----------



## BROWNIE

Nose hook'em on a drop shot set up. 1oz drop shot sinker should do the trick. just don't shak'em to much.


----------



## Water Swat

red neck richie said:


> You mean how to fish? Lets have a contest for $100. You fish with ducks only. I wont use ducks. I will catch fish. Biggest 5 fish bag wins. You close to Lanier? Bring it Bro.



You're the best.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> through the beak the way Browning Slayer taught me. works great on river stripes too.



If you hook them thru the beak, you won't kill them and at the end of the day, you can take them back home. It'll save money. Any feed store has baby ducks for sale right now.


----------



## The mtn man

Baby ducks are easy to find, all you have to do is reach into one of those boxes on the lake in river banks that have those round metal things below the box. I think the dnr puts baby ducks in there for the public to use.


----------



## GThunter5

Why Mess around with baby ducks? I use the adults - bigger baits = bigger fish duh


----------



## 61BelAir

GThunter5 said:


> Why Mess around with baby ducks? I use the adults - bigger baits = bigger fish duh



That's why I fish with swans.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

61BelAir said:


> That's why I fish with swans.



I had to switch to swans after they made my Canadian Geese a protected fowl. They're ornery things and that's why I primarily use spoons in the summer now. They'd get to flopping around and usually end up hooking me before I could cast. 

I used the same rig that the saltwater guys do, I run 100lb braid through their nostrils and tie the hook in that. That way you can take them home at the end of the day to put them in the smoker for tomorrow. I'm not above eating my own bait. 

Excellent thread, 5 stars.


----------



## Browning Slayer

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I had to switch to swans after they made my Canadian Geese a protected fowl. They're ornery things and that's why I primarily use spoons in the summer now. They'd get to flopping around and usually end up hooking me before I could cast.
> 
> I used the same rig that the saltwater guys do, I run 100lb braid through their nostrils and tie the hook in that. That way you can take them home at the end of the day to put them in the smoker for tomorrow. I'm not above eating my own bait.
> 
> Excellent thread, 5 stars.



If you break their wings at the joint by their body, you'll get a LOT less flopping going on. 

And when I use baby ducks, I'll thump them in the back of the head. It stuns them for a minute and makes casting easier.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Browning Slayer said:


> If you break their wings at the joint by their body, you'll get a LOT less flopping going on.
> 
> And when I use baby ducks, I'll thump them in the back of the head. It stuns them for a minute and makes casting easier.



I want the flop once I have them out. I may have to try the bonking thing.


----------



## 1eyefishing

I like to use those little baby​ turtles you can find at panhandle beaches on full moon fall nights. Hook em in their leathery feets and they will catch reds for days on end...


----------



## Cadcom

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I want the flop once I have them out. I may have to try the bonking thing.



Just break one wing. Much easier to control and still plenty of "live action" on the water.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Cadcom said:


> Just break one wing. Much easier to control and still plenty of "live action" on the water.



Yeah, but I don't want to accidentally cause enough damage to kill it because then I'd have to put it back in the cooler to take it home.


----------



## across the river

1eyefishing said:


> I like to use those little baby​ turtles you can find at panhandle beaches on full moon fall nights. Hook em in their leathery feets and they will catch reds for days on end...



Bald Eagle hatchlings work great too, if you can find them.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727

The baby ducks from tractor supply work pretty well...


----------



## 1eyefishing




----------



## kmckinnie

What's wrong with bream.


----------



## PopPop

kmckinnie said:


> What's wrong with bream.



Bream are much easier to filet than baby ducks.


----------



## NCHillbilly

The mtn man said:


> Baby ducks are easy to find, all you have to do is reach into one of those boxes on the lake in river banks that have those round metal things below the box. I think the dnr puts baby ducks in there for the public to use.



You're supposed to leave a dollar per baby bait duck you take. That's what that metal thing on the post is for, you tape the dollar to the bottom so it don't get wet. 

It's the honor system. You must not have any honor if you just take them and don't pay like everybody else has to.


----------



## Eugene Stinson

Got to be a troll. Everybody knows a bedding bass will not eat baby ducks. You have to catch them cruising the bank.

On a serious note: what I know what has worked for me, is to throw a gunfish type bait right behind a brood of ducklings swimming down the bank. If a bass is following them hang on.  No need to buy a new lure.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah

*Ducks*

WELL....I dunno. Kinda prefer artificial. We all know live bait is for amateurs...


----------



## shakey gizzard

This thread should boost the Easter sales!


----------



## Snookpimpin

i have seen a school of tarpon destroy a whole family of ducks in the lox river. have used a baby softshell (it was dead) for bass, just worked it on top like a popper. my go to for shallow water grass flats for bass is a 10inch trick worm worked on top like a snake (walking the dog)  frogs rats ducks they all do the same thing when on top of the water and would look equally tasty to largemouth.


----------



## Triton88

Look this is probably gonna upset a few people, but if you have to use a baby duck to catch spawning bass you need to take up another hobby because there are several good artificial lures on the market that work great and catch huge spawning bass! Using live bait takes no skill!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Triton88 said:


> Using live bait takes no skill!




You've obviously never tried to rig up a live duck..


----------



## Nicodemus

Live bait, artificial lures, seine, pot net, gill net, rotenone, crushed fresh walnut hulls, bust a beaver dam and grab em up, 22 rifle, bass all taste good when they come out of the peanut oil or lard.


----------



## Triton88

I let my success with artificial baits speak for itself.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I tried trolling once. Couldn't get the net in the boat.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Triton88 said:


> I let my success with artificial baits speak for itself.



If you do that good with artificial baits, just think how bigga ones you could catch if you try ducking.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Next up:
Live chickens for shark fishin...


----------



## Nicodemus

1eyefishing said:


> Next up:
> Live chickens for shark fishin...





Baby pelicans....


----------



## Browning Slayer

Triton88 said:


> I let my success with artificial baits speak for itself.



No thanks.. I can hook up a live duck and make one cast. He'll swim around until a strike occurs. And the whole time I'm sitting there drinking beer. And when that 10lb bass hits, I've got enough meat for a couple meals.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Nicodemus said:


> Baby pelicans....



Good idear...match the hatch!


----------



## dixiecutter

you should prolly stick to artificials, i heard baby ducks don't work in 1/4 acre ponds


----------



## Lukikus2

dixiecutter said:


> you should prolly stick to artificials, i heard baby ducks don't work in 1/4 acre ponds



Not for bass but them catfish sure love them.


----------



## red neck richie

Hooty Hoot said:


> I know wood ducks work best. I usually hook them in the webs of their feet but a lot of fish throw the hook. What is best?



Hooty lets go shark fishing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looks like the baby duck hooked a couple of bigguns on here.


----------



## Lukikus2

Nicodemus said:


> Baby pelicans....



Shoot 

Throw a pinfish in front of a grown one and it'll hook itself for you.


----------



## The mtn man

WOW!!! the modesty of some, bahaha!!!! I seen a guy catch a 6 pound bass in a 10 acre pond on a crappie jig just playing around, so what's the big deal.


----------



## Milkman

Ifn recall correctly Jerry Clower told about some boys teaching the game warden how to fish with dynamite. 

Save the ducks fer frying


----------



## Hooty Hoot

red neck richie said:


> Hooty lets go shark fishing.



I'll go shark fishing.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like the baby duck hooked a couple of bigguns on here.



Easiest fishing I've done in years. I may just take up the baby duck fishing if it works that well...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooty Hoot said:


> I'll go shark fishing.



They love sea turtles..


----------



## The mtn man

Browning Slayer said:


> They love sea turtles..



I'll tell ya what really works , and that's puppies or kittens, the cuter they are, the better they work.


----------



## Nicodemus

The mtn man said:


> I'll tell ya what really works , and that's puppies or kittens, the cuter they are, the better they work.




Those are for gator bait.  

Coons, possums, and fawns work even better.


----------



## Browning Slayer

The mtn man said:


> I'll tell ya what really works , and that's puppies or kittens, the cuter they are, the better they work.





Nicodemus said:


> Those are for gator bait.
> 
> Coons, possums, and fawns work even better.



Nic is right! You ever thrown a cat in water? They freak out worse than a hooked fish and make all kinds of commotion! It's a tactic I use down on Nics home lake of Seminole when I'm gator hunting.. The gators will swim right to the boat and you can hit them with a harpoon.


----------



## Jeff C.




----------



## Milkman

Browning Slayer said:


> Nic is right! You ever thrown a cat in water? They freak out worse than a hooked fish and make all kinds of commotion! It's a tactic I use down on Nics home lake of Seminole when I'm gator hunting.. The gators will swim right to the boat and you can hit them with a harpoon.



Harpoon ?????  You dont use buckshot


----------



## Browning Slayer

Milkman said:


> Harpoon ?????  You dont use buckshot



I do! But I like to play with them on the end of a steel cable. You can tie it around a boat cleat and they will drag you around for an hour and all I have to do is sit in the boat and drink beer. I can then pull him up next to the boat and BLAM! Minimal effort! And that's why I use cats.. Tie them to a rope and toss them over, they do all the work. Occasionally you'll have to kick one that tries to climb back in the boat. It's all about keeping a hand free to hold a bud light.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

The mtn man said:


> I'll tell ya what really works , and that's puppies or kittens, the cuter they are, the better they work.



Y'all try to stay focused on bass fishing. Catfish bait is another thread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooty Hoot said:


> Y'all try to stay focused on bass fishing. Catfish bait is another thread.



It's impossible. They can't focus past the end of their nose, and some of em have real long noses.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's impossible. They can't focus past the end of their nose, and some of em have real long noses.



Hey, nobody said anything about messicans..


----------



## Hardwoods

Great thread Hooty. Been a while since somebody has posted a thread with this amount of good info. Thanks!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Hmm, I don't think the ducklings have hatched yet this season. Anyone know where i can get a couple for Saturday?


----------



## Browning Slayer

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Hmm, I don't think the ducklings have hatched yet this season. Anyone know where i can get a couple for Saturday?



Maddox Feed and Seed in Jefferson has them for sale. I bought 2 a couple weeks ago. Colors are limited. Only caught one bass but it did tip the scales at 10lbs.. Made for some good eats.


----------



## Lukikus2

Hooty Hoot said:


> Y'all try to stay focused on bass fishing. Catfish bait is another thread.



My apologies for bringing it up but they are a nice bycatch. It'll put goose bumps on you seeing a 30 lb cat bust a bait on top water.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Browning Slayer said:


> Maddox Feed and Seed in Jefferson has them for sale. I bought 2 a couple weeks ago. Colors are limited. Only caught one bass but it did tip the scales at 10lbs.. Made for some good eats.



Did they still have chartreuse in stock?


----------



## The mtn man

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Hmm, I don't think the ducklings have hatched yet this season. Anyone know where i can get a couple for Saturday?



Or, their free from those wooden boxes , they have them all over wmas,  sometimes their hard to reach, you might need a step ladder.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

The mtn man said:


> Or, their free from those wooden boxes , they have them all over wmas,  sometimes their hard to reach, you might need a step ladder.



I'll have to go with store bought then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Hmm, I don't think the ducklings have hatched yet this season. Anyone know where i can get a couple for Saturday?



Feed and seed stores are loaded with them for Easter, despite the new state regs.

Which raises the question; Can a bass catch the bird flu from eating a baby duck?


----------



## Browning Slayer

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Did they still have chartreuse in stock?



Nope, but "Spike It" makes a garlic scented chartreuse spray that will fit your need's.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Feed and seed stores are loaded with them for Easter, despite the new state regs.
> 
> Which raises the question; Can a bass catch the bird flu from eating a baby duck?



Only if their slime coat is already compromised. 



Browning Slayer said:


> Nope, but "Spike It" makes a garlic scented chartreuse spray that will fit your need's.



Good tip.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope, but "Spike It" makes a garlic scented chartreuse spray that will fit your need's.



Wouldn't it be cheaper to get a big jar of minced garlic and remove the garlic and just soak the bait in the juices? Or is it the chartreuse color?

Make up your mind. Never seen a chartreuse colored live duck chick.......................wait, I take that back.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wouldn't it be cheaper to get a big jar of minced garlic and remove the garlic and just soak the bait in the juices? Or is it the chartreuse color?
> 
> Make up your mind. Never seen a chartreuse colored live duck chick.......................wait, I take that back.



It's both. My challenge is finding the fire tiger duckling.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> It's both. My challenge is finding the fire tiger duckling.



Does artificial count?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does artificial count?



Missing the green and yellow.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Pro duckers usually carry one of those big multi-colored packs of sharpies, just sayin'.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

NCHillbilly said:


> Pro duckers usually carry one of those big multi-colored packs of sharpies, just sayin'.



I'm just a Dime Store Cowboy and don't have the fancy shmancy shirts with all the patches. Shoot, my boat isn't even wrapped.


----------



## Nicodemus

Milkman said:


> Harpoon ?????  You dont use buckshot





You can, but there`s a problem. A dead gator sinks immediately after the shot that kills it. But, so does a gator that`s shot at and missed. Those are things you think and ponder on when you commence to diving down to try to find it. I prefer harpoons, especially since I done got old and can`t fight like I used to.


----------



## Milkman

Duckies at your local TSC too.  Color dont matter they sell spray paint too.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Milkman said:


> Duckies at your local TSC too.  Color dont matter they sell spray paint too.



Didn't think about paint, that's a good idea. Will frog tape stick to a duck?


----------



## Crakajak

Milkman said:


> Duckies at your local TSC too.  Color dont matter they sell spray paint too.


Easter egg dye works great also.


----------



## Milkman

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Didn't think about paint, that's a good idea. Will frog tape stick to a duck?


Yes
And vice versa


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Milkman said:


> Yes
> And vice versa


----------



## jeremyledford

you guys gotta try using the diver duck chicks. pitch one over a bedded bass and let em dive down. drives em nuts!

Also good for trolling. just make sure to use fluoro cause every good fisherman knows it sinks and goes infinity deeper than mono.


----------



## dixiecutter

Milkman said:


> Yes
> And vice versa



good one.


----------



## Andy O

Hey and the tape idea has the added benefit of being able to tape one leg up so it swims in circles, keeping it in the strike zone longer!


----------



## NCHillbilly

jeremyledford said:


> you guys gotta try using the diver duck chicks. pitch one over a bedded bass and let em dive down. drives em nuts!
> 
> Also good for trolling. just make sure to use fluoro cause every good fisherman knows it sinks and goes infinity deeper than mono.



You can turn any duck into a diver if you hook it through the bill. Even better is to drill a hole through the end of its bill and put a snap swivel on it, makes it run straighter. You can run a stinger hook back under its belly and hold it on with a strip of duck tape. Just work it like a big crankbait.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Milkman said:


> Yes
> And vice versa


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Dangit man !!! 


Hooty done laid the wood to rnr !!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit man !!!
> 
> 
> Hooty done laid the wood to rnr !!!



Listen to this man.^^^ That screen name isn't an accident. The man can slay some big bass on baby ducks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

NCHillbilly said:


> Listen to this man.^^^ That screen name isn't an accident. The man can slay some big bass on baby ducks.





Yessir, we been doing it for generations.  Kinda hate the secret got out.

Wife caught that Redfish in my Avatar with a baby sea turtle.


----------



## Nicodemus

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, we been doing it for generations.  Kinda hate the secret got out.
> 
> Wife caught that Redfish in my Avatar with a baby sea turtle.





You owe me a screen cleaning, you lowlife ditch seiner!!  

Remember me telling you the story about Old Blue, all them deer, and the terrace bed?    These younguns and millenials won`t have a clue about none of it.


----------



## red neck richie

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit man !!!
> 
> 
> Hooty done laid the wood to rnr !!!



I cant reply I am already on double secret probation by the powers that be. Your a funny guy.


----------



## Nicodemus

red neck richie said:


> I cant reply I am already on double secret probation by the powers that be. Your a funny guy.





No, you`re not.  And before you carry that any further, read the rules of the forum, please.   Thank you.


----------



## red neck richie

NCHillbilly said:


> Listen to this man.^^^ That screen name isn't an accident. The man can slay some big bass on baby ducks.



Or maybe use a live dog for shark fishing.


----------



## Browning Slayer

red neck richie said:


> Or maybe use a live dog for shark fishing.



Liberals work better.. As their snowflake melt, it cools the water and will start a frenzy..


----------



## red neck richie

Browning Slayer said:


> Liberals work better.. As their snowflake melt, it cools the water and will start a frenzy..



Voted for both Bushes and I am on the Trump train. I just don't care for hypocrisy. How come its not funny now?


----------



## MattKelley

Nowadays, it seems Republicans are the ones crying fowl...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Nicodemus said:


> You owe me a screen cleaning, you lowlife ditch seiner!!
> 
> Remember me telling you the story about Old Blue, all them deer, and the terrace bed?    These younguns and millenials won`t have a clue about none of it.




Sure do !!!  And yessir you're right !! 





red neck richie said:


> Or maybe use a live dog for shark fishing.




We troll puppy's for gators .


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure do !!!  And yessir you're right !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We troll puppy's for gators .



You need to change your screen name. Quack Hooked On.


----------



## Browning Slayer

red neck richie said:


> Voted for both Bushes and I am on the Trump train. I just don't care for hypocrisy. How come its not funny now?



Funny now? I'm finding this thread hilarious. I don't give it a 2nd thought when I throw a baby duck out there for fishing. Or a kitten.. Or a puppy.. They are animals and they don't have a soul. Killing a baby duck for bait is no different than throwing a bream out or a shiner.. Nature is brutal. How many herring or gizzard have you killed chasing Stripers?


----------



## Coenen

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny now? I'm finding this thread hilarious. I don't give it a 2nd thought when I throw a baby duck out there for fishing. Or a kitten.. Or a puppy.. They are animals and they don't have a soul. Killing a baby duck for bait is no different than throwing a bream out or a shiner.. Nature is brutal. How many herring or gizzard have you killed chasing Stripers?


How many herring will that striper eat If I don't catch him and eat him first? I'm sacrificing a few for the good of the many!

#SaveTheShad


----------



## Browning Slayer

Coenen said:


> How many herring will that striper eat If I don't catch him and eat him first? I'm sacrificing a few for the good of the many!
> 
> #SaveTheShad



And what's the difference of sacrificing a baby duck for a large bass? The duck is going to be shot and ate later on in life..

#mybellymaters


----------



## mose

Milkman said:


> Ifn recall correctly Jerry Clower told about some boys teaching the game warden how to fish with dynamite.
> 
> "you gonna set there and argue.... or fish?"


----------



## Coenen

Browning Slayer said:


> And what's the difference of sacrificing a baby duck for a large bass? The duck is going to be shot and ate later on in life..
> 
> #mybellymaters


By the bass?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Coenen said:


> By the bass?



Yep, once they clear 18" they can legally buy firearms and a duck stamp.


----------



## red neck richie

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny now? I'm finding this thread hilarious. I don't give it a 2nd thought when I throw a baby duck out there for fishing. Or a kitten.. Or a puppy.. They are animals and they don't have a soul. Killing a baby duck for bait is no different than throwing a bream out or a shiner.. Nature is brutal. How many herring or gizzard have you killed chasing Stripers?



Sticking a hook in a duck doesn't happen naturally. Animals feed to survive not for recreation. There are plenty of other ways to catch big bass. I'm not even sure its legal. As sportsman I don't think that's the image we should portray to the non sportsman. They vote too you know. Even if a lot of this tread is just a joke or trolling. It only takes a few quacks to ruin it for the rest of us. Pun intended. When choosing to take an animal it should be done as humanely as possible.


----------



## 61BelAir

.......and that one reminds me of when Jerry Clower went to the Rattlesnake roundup and said there were people from PETA there to make sure they killed the rattlesnakes right.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

mlbowfin said:


> at what stage of life does a duck become a federally protected species?



Some say birth, some say conception, some say age of maturity. Be careful it's a hot topic to some.


----------



## 61BelAir

Just rip open your old lady's pillow, grab your rug rat's Elmers, and glue some feathers to a BB Boom lure and you're done.  No more worries about protection or where to hook 'em.   All you'll have to worry about then is whether to make a loooonnnnggg caaaasssttt or a short 1.


----------



## MattKelley

What's humane about catch and release fishing anyway? Poor fish gets a big hook stuck in its jaw then has to struggle to breathe while a picture is being taken. I do believe in quickly dispatching a fish instead of just throwing it on ice or in a live well though. Kind of ridiculous to argue against torturing bait when it's ok to do the same thing to the predator fish.


----------



## Lukikus2

Watching sharks feeding on sea gulls dive bombing mullet is a sight to see.


----------



## Nicodemus

Seeing a bobcat disappear when a gator snatches it under is a sight to witness too. Oklawaha River, between Rodman Dam and where it runs into Little Lake George. 

I`ll never forget that sight.


----------



## red neck richie

Nicodemus said:


> Seeing a bobcat disappear when a gator snatches it under is a sight to witness too. Oklawaha River, between Rodman Dam and where it runs into Little Lake George.
> 
> I`ll never forget that sight.



Nature is awesome. But mans replication for recreation is not when is comes to using warm blooded animals for bait. There are several ways to skin a cat. I heard you were giving some away.


----------



## Nicodemus

red neck richie said:


> Nature is awesome. But mans replication for recreation is not when is comes to using warm blooded animals for bait. There are several ways to skin a cat. I heard you were giving some away.





That depends on your own personal ethics, which might or not match mine. No worries, because I don`t judge, nor expect anybody to live to my standards. And I care not about anybody elses`s. As for skinning critters, I skint more than one, as a lot of members here can verify. With a variety of different styles and types of blades. And yes, any legal size bass I catch goes home with me for the table.  

As for kittens, just one. You want it?


----------



## red neck richie

Nicodemus said:


> That depends on your own personal ethics, which might or not match mine. No worries, because I don`t judge, nor expect anybody to live to my standards. And I care not about anybody elses`s. As for skinning critters, I skint more than one, as a lot of members here can verify. With a variety of different styles and types of blades. And yes, any legal size bass I catch goes home with me for the table.
> 
> As for kittens, just one. You want it?



I agree with personal ethics. I will not keep fish that are full of eggs. I wait until after the spawn for a fish fry to ensure I will have fish to catch for a long time. I have two dogs that tree the neighbors cat. I don't think they would get along with your kitty.


----------



## Nicodemus

red neck richie said:


> I agree with personal ethics. I will not keep fish that are full of eggs. I wait until after the spawn for a fish fry to ensure I will have fish to catch for a long time. I have two dogs that tree the neighbors cat. I don't think they would get along with your kitty.





I don`t care if they tear into frying size pieces. Do you want the everlasting thing? 

You did bring up the subject.

As for a fish with eggs, they fry up just like the rest of the fish.


----------



## red neck richie

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t care if they tear into frying size pieces. Do you want the everlasting thing?
> 
> You did bring up the subject.
> 
> As for a fish with eggs, they fry up just like the rest of the fish.



I guess I lean more towards the side of caution when it comes to a renewable resource. Better to be safe than sorry. You remind me of a if its brown its down type fella. I guess we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Nicodemus

red neck richie said:


> I guess I lean more towards the side of caution when it comes to a renewable resource. Better to be safe than sorry. You remind me of a if its brown its down type fella. I guess we will have to agree to disagree.





Far from it, and I come from a time when we didn`t even have a deer season here. You have no idea about me, but if that is what you think, you are badly mistaken. 

But, think what you will.  Good day.


----------



## Browning Slayer

red neck richie said:


> Sticking a hook in a duck doesn't happen naturally. Animals feed to survive not for recreation. There are plenty of other ways to catch big bass. I'm not even sure its legal. As sportsman I don't think that's the image we should portray to the non sportsman. They vote too you know. Even if a lot of this tread is just a joke or trolling. It only takes a few quacks to ruin it for the rest of us. Pun intended. When choosing to take an animal it should be done as humanely as possible.



Recreation, is it still recreation when I throw that Bass in the cooler and make a meal out of it and use it's carcass in my garden to grow more food? I could care less what a non sportsman think. They can vote however they want. It won't change the way I gather food for my family, ever. You can shop at the grocery store all you want and buy all the farm raised fish you want, I'll stick to the free ranging ones. And if the duck doesn't get hit by a bass that day, it's vacuum sealed and saved for later. They really taste like quail at that young age.



red neck richie said:


> Nature is awesome. But mans replication for recreation is not when is comes to using warm blooded animals for bait. There are several ways to skin a cat. I heard you were giving some away.



So there is a difference now in bait? I can catch a 2 lb crappie and use it for Flathead bait but a baby duck is off limits? I can kill an Impala and use it for Leopard bait but not a duck?



red neck richie said:


> I agree with personal ethics. I will not keep fish that are full of eggs. I wait until after the spawn for a fish fry to ensure I will have fish to catch for a long time. I have two dogs that tree the neighbors cat. I don't think they would get along with your kitty.



Man alive, you haven't seen Nic fry up some Roe! You don't know what your missing! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=894489&highlight=

You can have all the Captain D's you want, I'll stick to good ol oil and fresh fish.


----------



## torrente1




----------



## Browning Slayer

torrente1 said:


>





Original Baby Duck color.. Problem is, he said he went through a few packs of peeps and one baby duck will last all day.


----------



## Rich M

torrente1 said:


>





Those peeps have an almost duckling-like walk to them.  Surprised he didn't catch more bass.

Does Peeps make baby turtles?


----------



## campboy

Good grief!! Can't believe this thread is still here. Ain't y'all got better things to do than this?? Get out from behind your computers and put down your electronical gadgets and GO FISHIN!! And TAKE A YOUNG PERSON!!


----------



## The black stick of death

red neck richie said:


> I'm not upset at all I guess that's how it comes across if I think you are full of it. You saw 1 video on youtube of a bass hitting a duck and now its a go to bait. Don't waste your money. How many fishermen use it on tour or sell it at stores. Exactly my point.



Your An idiot that man has probably lived more years than you have caught fish grow up and get a sense of humor


----------



## Browning Slayer

campboy said:


> Good grief!! Can't believe this thread is still here. Ain't y'all got better things to do than this?? Get out from behind your computers and put down your electronical gadgets and GO FISHIN!! And TAKE A YOUNG PERSON!!



Pffftttt... I go fishing every weekend and during the week I come here to laugh at over sensitive adults that can't take a joke..


----------



## red neck richie

The black stick of death said:


> Your An idiot that man has probably lived more years than you have caught fish grow up and get a sense of humor



Apparently my opinions have ruffled a few feathers. You might want to look up the definition of a forum and not get so sensitive your self when someone doesn't agree with you or find humor in what your saying. I don't doubt how old he is that is apparent. Btw almost 8,000 views must be an interesting thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer

red neck richie said:


> Btw almost 8,000 views must be an interesting thread.



Actually, not interesting.. More comic relief for the majority, laughing at the ones that took the bait, swallowed the hook and are flapping on the surface.


----------



## dixiecutter

lots of baby ducks. on an alabama rig. don't die thread!


----------



## red neck richie

dixiecutter said:


> lots of baby ducks. on an alabama rig. don't die thread!


Not realistic baby ducks swim in a straight line not in an A-rig pattern. Maybe a new lure called an I rig for ducklings. the I can stand for Idiot Rig. Its fool proof.


----------



## Browning Slayer

red neck richie said:


> Not realistic baby ducks swim in a straight line not in an A-rig pattern.




So you admit to using them? How else would you know how they swim????

Hypocrisy has no bounds..


----------



## red neck richie

Browning Slayer said:


> So you admit to using them? How else would you know how they swim????
> 
> Hypocrisy has no bounds..[/QUOTE
> I am a student of nature. No I don't use them. Like I said I Don't need live bait to catch big bass. Duck eggs are more useful than to catch one fish.


----------



## Browning Slayer

red neck richie said:


> I am a student of nature. No I don't use them. Like I said I Don't need live bait to catch big bass. Duck eggs are more useful than to catch one fish.



Student of Nature?? Nature has Bass eating baby ducks. Just like Big Brown Trout love mice!


----------



## 61BelAir

dixiecutter said:


> don't die thread!



I was fishing a cove I'd never tried in Sinclair last Saturday.....really quiet and just looked "fishy".  After a few minutes, we noticed a pair of Canadian Geese with a small brood step off the bank and swim across the cove.  My friend kept on fishing, but I just stopped and watched in anticipation......those little boogers made it all the way across without a nibble.  I decided it was time to leave that cove since there obviously couldn't have been any bass close by.


----------



## Lukikus2

red neck richie said:


> Not realistic baby ducks swim in a straight line not in an A-rig pattern. Maybe a new lure called an I rig for ducklings. the I can stand for Idiot Rig. Its fool proof.



It's always the one in the back that gets sucked down so no need for hooks on the first four. Weedless.


----------



## red neck richie

Browning Slayer said:


> Student of Nature?? Nature has Bass eating baby ducks. Just like Big Brown Trout love mice!



And if you are starving and need that fish to survive do what is necessary. But If you shop at publix don't be a hypocrite.


----------



## Lukikus2

61BelAir said:


> I was fishing a cove I'd never tried in Sinclair last Saturday.....really quiet and just looked "fishy".  After a few minutes, we noticed a pair of Canadian Geese with a small brood step off the bank and swim across the cove.  My friend kept on fishing, but I just stopped and watched in anticipation......those little boogers made it all the way across without a nibble.  I decided it was time to leave that cove since there obviously couldn't have been any bass close by.



Not any big ones.


----------



## dixiecutter

wait what? they got bass at publix?


----------



## red neck richie

dixiecutter said:


> wait what? they got bass at publix?



You crack me up bro. Yes they have fish at publix. Not spotted bass or largemouth but if you are starving I will catch you some bass myself.


----------



## Browning Slayer

red neck richie said:


> And if you are starving and need that fish to survive do what is necessary. But If you shop at publix don't be a hypocrite.



Hmmmm... Fresh fillets or Publix Tilapia.. No thanks.. And I don't shop at Publix..


----------



## Tarpfisher

I caught you a delicious bass...


----------



## Browning Slayer

red neck richie said:


> You crack me up bro. Yes they have fish at publix. Not spotted bass or largemouth but if you are starving I will catch you some bass myself.



Keep the farm raised stuff to yourself..


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Lukikus2 said:


> Not any big ones.



Clearly the bass were on bed given the water temps right now, and those goslings didn't get anywhere near the bed or they'd have been taken. 

I still think the rubber duckie is the way to go. Has the look and profile, but it's easier than trying to keep a baby duck in the strike zone, even if you break one of their legs. And the rubber ones cast better in windy conditions.


----------



## Coenen

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmmm... Fresh fillets or Publix Tilapia.. No thanks.. And I don't shop at Publix..


Not even for their bakery? Blasphemy!


----------



## skibum

I only Fly Fish, is this ok?


----------



## dixiecutter

^good one


----------



## red neck richie

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmmm... Fresh fillets or Publix Tilapia.. No thanks.. And I don't shop at Publix..



You mean you don't trust the Gorton fisherman. Those fish sticks are good dipped in  some catsup.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

skibum said:


> I only Fly Fish, is this ok?



Looks good to me.


----------



## TincanMan

Who says catsup....


----------



## StriperrHunterr

TincanMan said:


> Who says catsup....



The guys in the capris.


----------



## Browning Slayer

TincanMan said:


> Who says catsup....





StripeRR HunteRR said:


> The guys in the capris.



And the ones worried about a stupid baby duck... Same ones that would wreck their vehicle to avoid hitting a squirrel...


----------



## Tmpr111

Speaking of squirrels and bass, I watched a squirrel get hammered not too long ago after falling into the pond!  He was on his out and didn't make it!


----------



## dixiecutter

^here we go again


----------



## Browning Slayer

Tmpr111 said:


> Speaking of squirrels and bass, I watched a squirrel get hammered not too long ago after falling into the pond!  He was on his out and didn't make it!



So, why didn't you kill that cold blooded bass? Only warm blooded critter's lives matter to some folks..

And you got me thinking.. I've never tried a squirrel. I know Brown trout LOVE mice & small rats and there are hundreds of squirrels that run up and down the bank of the Hooch..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Yep! Just Youtubed it and due to language I can't post the video but Bass do eat squirrel!


----------



## TincanMan

Wbclm


----------



## Browning Slayer

Northern Pike LOVE baby ducks as well! O'Neill posted this pic on his page..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> So, why didn't you kill that cold blooded bass? Only warm blooded critter's lives matter to some folks..
> 
> And you got me thinking.. I've never tried a squirrel. I know Brown trout LOVE mice & small rats and there are hundreds of squirrels that run up and down the bank of the Hooch..



There are hundreds of squirrels that run up and down the banks of the Hooch at Jones Bridge Park. The two legged kind that like John Ossoff.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Get the new baby duck lure. Problem solved.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Browning Slayer said:


> Northern Pike LOVE baby ducks as well! O'Neill posted this pic on his page..



I saw this in my feed this morning and thought about coming here to post it, but the morning got in the way.


----------



## Terribleted

No need to hook some poor little local squawking duckling. Here is a good duck lure. https://www.savagegear-usa.com/product/view/lures/specialty-lures/3d-suicide-duck


----------



## trentb

is the $100.00 bet still on?


----------



## benelliBUCK




----------



## ShoalKraken

But WHERE was the duck hooked? I bet you could've Carolina rigged or wacky rigged that little guy


----------



## chriswkbrd

Well, there is this...

I would have embedded it, but didn't have the option.


----------

